# howdy ya'll



## KevinCW (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi guys (and gals)

I had a 410 shotgun question. My fiancee's dad gave us a Savage arms, Stevens model 940 E shotgun. It states that it has a 3" chamber.

My question is can i use 2.5" shells in this? Is anyone familiar with this. I know on a 12 gauge the chamber is for Max length. but never owned a 410 before

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes you can shoot shorter shells in it. Same as the 12 ga. as for max length of shell.


----------

